# Alutech ICB 2.0 - Jetzt über das Konzept entscheiden [Ergebnis online]



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

Aus über 130 eingereichten Skizzen sind inzwischen 20 verschiedene Konzepte geworden, die gemeinsam in der Software Linkage untersucht wurden. Aus diesen 20 teils nur leicht unterschiedlichen, teils problematischen Konzepten haben wir inzwischen 6 Konzepte kondensiert, die heute gegeneinander antreten.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB 2.0 - Jetzt über das Konzept entscheiden [Ergebnis online]*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Juni 2014)

Hui ui ui. Das wird eine schwierige Entscheidung. Persönlich schwanke ich zwischen 3 und 4. Nr3 weil leicht, wartungsarm und funktional. Nr4 da ich mir eine bessere Hinterbauperformance erhoffe als bei einem Eingelenker und dieser Vorschlag wohl am wenigsten Gewicht (unter den 4 Gelenkern) mitbringt, optisch müsste man bei diesem Vorschlag auf jeden Fall noch was machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2014)

Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich schon lange Variante 5 favorisiere. Ich finde sie hier nur sehr, sehr schlecht dargestellt und auch - meiner Meinung nach - fälschlich schlecht geredet. Man muss den Dämpfer nicht so tief hängen, wie hier dargestellt. Das hier scheint extrem Tief und war eigentlich in kaum einer Ausarbeitung so extrem. Dazu ist der Dämpfer falsch herum montiert. Monarch, Float X, oder Bos Kirk benötigen andersherum eingebaut deutlich weniger Freiraum am Ausgleichsbehälter, weil diese sehr kurz sind. Daher käme man in Wahrheit mit einem sehr geringen Bogen im Unterrohr zurecht und das System wäre keineswegs schwer, weil die Krafteinleitung auch günstig ist. In Wahrheit könnte es rein Optisch eher Variante 1 von der Dämpferposition her ähneln.
@nuts : Find´s nicht gut, dass ihr es so mit durchbrochenem Unterrohr dargestellt habt. Noch dazu, weil niemand das System vorher so dargestellt hat! Bin gerade etwas angepisst. Da steckt man viel Zeit und Mühe hinein und dann wird der Entwurf so schlecht und falsch dargestellt. Gerade weil genau das Thema " wie groß müsste ein Bogen im Unterrohr sein" diskutiert wurde und raus kam, dass das kein Problem ist.

Im übrigen ist der wahre Vorteil des Systems hier gar nicht erklärt:
Alle Ausarbeitungen zielten darauf ab, eine spezielle 3-Stufige Progressionskurve zu erreichen.
- Am Anfang sehr progressiv bis zum Sag-Punkt für super Sensibilität und niedriges Losbrechmoment (die Progression gleicht den Nachteil des Luftfederdämfers aus),
- danach ab dem Sag-Punkt ein sehr lineare Verhalten für gutes Schluckvermögen und kein Wegsacken in Kurven und beim Springen. Könnte auch etwas weniger Wippen bringen.
- Zum Ende des Federwegs wieder gute Endprogression für Durchschlagschutz auch bei härteren Manöveren.

Eine solches Federverhalten schafft man mit den anderen Systemen nicht und es dürfte auch das sensibelste System mit dem geringsten Losbrechmoment sein.
Das - finde ich - sollte schon dazu noch gesagt sein. Dazu ist auch die Steifigkeit sicher sehr gut. Mit nach oben geschobenem Dämpfer ist die Optik sehr nahe an einer klassischen Diamantrahmenform. Was ist daran schlecht ?


----------



## H.B.O (12. Juni 2014)

Auf jeden Nr.5, schaut euch den aktuellen lapiere dhiller an, die optimale kennlinie bringts!

Gewicht glaub ich ist nicht so wild, der verwandte Labyrinth Agile ist nicht schwerer als andere vertreter seiner Gattung.

Die anderen sind langweilig, was Nr.4 bringen soll erschließt sich mir nicht,auch nicht warum es leichter als 5 (mit hochgezogenem Dämpfer) sein soll.


----------



## pndrev (12. Juni 2014)

Ein Kriterium fehlt mir - wie leicht ist die Konstruktion zu reinigen? Das nervt mich z.B. bei meinem Ghost, ich komm praktisch nicht in die Winkel um die Dämpferanlenkung sauber zu machen.
Da haben die cleaneren, einfacheren Ansätze durchaus ihren Reiz.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> I...
> 
> Im übrigen ist der wahre Vorteil des Systems hier gar nicht erklärt:
> Alle Ausarbeitungen zielten darauf ab, eine spezielle 3-Stufige Progressionskurve zu erreichen.
> ...



Hi foreigner,

ja das hätte man noch erwähnen können/sollen, um den Gedanken hinter dem System dar zu stellen. Allerdings sehe ich in der Kennlinie überhaupt keinen Vorteil... nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es wichtig, dass sich die Progression schon im mittleren Federwegsbereich aufbaut, gerade um ein Wegsacken in Kurven zu verhindern. Da halte ich es eher für vernachlässigbar, wenn am Anfang oder Ende ein "Überschwinger" in der Kennlinie ist.
Gerade die Rahmen von mir mit sehr guten Fahrwerks-Kritiken verfolgen diesen Ansatz, von daher denke ich, dass das nicht nur persönlicher Geschmack ist.

Auf jeden Fall wollten wir Deine Arbeit sicher nicht schlecht reden, schließlich ist das System mit in der Abstimmung. Davor haben wir ja schon ausgesiebt und nur Systeme, die wir für umsetzbar halten, zur Wahl gestellt. Wir haben den Artikel aber extra mit (subjektiven) Kommentaren aus dem ICB-Team aufgebaut, um zu zeigen, dass eine Entscheidung viel vom persönlichen Geschmack abhängt.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

pndrev schrieb:


> Ein Kriterium fehlt mir - wie leicht ist die Konstruktion zu reinigen? Das nervt mich z.B. bei meinem Ghost, ich komm praktisch nicht in die Winkel um die Dämpferanlenkung sauber zu machen.
> Da haben die cleaneren, einfacheren Ansätze durchaus ihren Reiz.



Das hat auch viel mit der Gestaltung der Einzelteile selbst zu tun... z.B. ist eine offene Wabenstruktur auf der Rückseite eines Bauteils natürlich nicht unbedingt toll zum putzen, bringt aber sonst einige Vorteile. Da werden wir während der Konstruktion nach einem vernünftigen Kompromiss für jedes Bauteil suchen.

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kashamaruch (12. Juni 2014)

Mein Favorit ist definitiv die Nr. 3, danach kommt Nr. 5.

zu 3)Dieses System ist am leichtesten, einfachsten und ich kenne noch kein Bike auf dem Markt mit diesem System. Es ist zwar prinzipiell identisch mit vielen gut funktionierenden Fullys der 90er Jahre, doch damals wurde die Dämpferverlängerung noch nicht erfunden. Optisch lässt sich das auch sicher auf den heutigen Stand bringen.

zu 5) theoretisch steifer als 3. und die Kennlinie/Hebelverhältnis lässt sich besser variieren. Den Dämpfer kann man wirklich auch schöner weiter oben anbringen, siehe meine Entwürfe. Aber schwerer als 3.

Bitte keinen Standard-Viergelenker, davon gibt es schon zu viele ;-)


----------



## themountain (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry, nicht einer der Rahmen ist fuer mich schluessig fuer das vorgegebene Konzept...ich bin raus !


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

Nur der Neugier halber... was für ein System wäre in Deinen Augen das richtige gewesen? Wir haben doch eine recht breit gefächerte Auswahl?

Das einizige, was ich ein bissl vermisse ist der Viergelenker mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr, das hätte für unsere Idee auch gut gepasst... aber das gibts ja auch schon zu Hauf am Markt...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Hi foreigner,
> 
> ja das hätte man noch erwähnen können/sollen, um den Gedanken hinter dem System dar zu stellen. Allerdings sehe ich in der Kennlinie überhaupt keinen Vorteil... nach meinen Erfahrungen ist es wichtig, dass sich die Progression schon im mittleren Federwegsbereich aufbaut, gerade um ein Wegsacken in Kurven zu verhindern. Da halte ich es eher für vernachlässigbar, wenn am Anfang oder Ende ein "Überschwinger" in der Kennlinie ist.
> Gerade die Rahmen von mir mit sehr guten Fahrwerks-Kritiken verfolgen diesen Ansatz, von daher denke ich, dass das nicht nur persönlicher Geschmack ist.
> ...



Hi Stefan,
ich will jetzt hier nicht auf beleidigte Leberwurst machen, nicht dass das falsch rüber kommt. Dass die Progression jetzt nicht erklärt war, hat mich nicht geärgert. Mich nervt eher, dass das hier mit durchbrochenem Unterrohr dargestellt ist (will kein Mensch), das nicht notwendig ist. Man kann das ganze wesentlich sinnvoller gestalten (Dämpfer anders herum und etwas höher) und schon geht´s ohne großen Hängebauch oder Durchbruch (das zeigen auch die Linkagedarstellungen von Kashmaruch und mir, die recht weit waren) und das Argument, dass der Rahmen schwer würde stimmt damit einfach nicht mehr. Die Darstellung (die die erste mit Durchbruch ist), ist in der Wahl hier eine Benachteiligung, das hat mich geärgert.

Zur Progression noch ein Satz. Ich bin der Meinung, dass du hier mit der Beurteilung nicht so ganz richtig liegst. Ich habe das aber auch noch nicht richtig geschrieben. Der Sagpunkt liegt nicht im linearen Bereich, sondern im Übergang der Progression zum linearen Bereich. Damit wird quasi dem in diesem Bereich durchsackenden Luftdämpfer entgegen gewirkt. Dadurch hat man hier tatsächlich dann hinten raus eine Art Plattform, die kaum durchsackt. Das liegt ja auch an den anderen Dämpfungs-setups, die möglich sind. Man kann wesentlich mehr Lowspeeddruckstufe fahren, ohne dass der Hinterbau unsensibel im geringen Federwegsbereich ist, hat dann auf der Plattform aber durchsacken viel entgegen zu setzen. Highspeeddruckstufe braucht man dagegen kaum und der Hinterbau klebt bei Speed förmlich am Boden. Bikes die mit solchen Kurven arbeiten, (zum Beispiel Turner DHR, Evil Undead und Uprising, beide Labyrinth-fullys) sind dafür bekannt und viel gelobt, dass sie hoch im Federweg arbeiten und weniger wegsacken als andere Bikes. Davon konnte ich mich selbst schon überzeugen. Es ist geil, wie gut zum Beispiel das Uprising abspringt oder man damit BunnyHop machen kann, weil es einfach kaum wegsackt, dabei aber super sensibel und komfortabel ist, selbst mit einfachem Dämpfer.
Und dass die Endprogression unwichtig ist, das denke ich auch nicht. Bestes Beispiel ist das ICB 1. Das fährt sich erst vernünftig wenn man 2-3 Volume-Spacer in den Dämpfer baut, weil es sonst im letzten Drittel vom Hub voll durch rauscht. Und das mit den Volume Spacern, also den Dämpfer selbst progressiver machen um damit eine mangelhafte Progression auszugleichen, ist nicht die beste Lösung, was die Dämpfung betrifft. Ein linearerer Dämpfer mit guter Hinterbaukennlinie ist dämpfungsseitig leichter und besser abzustimmen und zu kontrollieren.
Das ist zumindest meine Ansicht dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2014)

Zur Variante 3 (die war ja ursprünglich auch auf meinen Mist gewachsen ):
Es wäre hier extrem wichtig am Dämpfer selber sphärische Lager wie bei Öhlins am Demo zu verwenden. Sonst bekommt man bei dem System große Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer und das Ding ist ständig undicht und leckt.


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich mache keinen Hehl daraus, dass ich schon lange Variante 5 favorisiere. Ich finde sie hier nur sehr, sehr schlecht dargestellt und auch - meiner Meinung nach - fälschlich schlecht geredet. Man muss den Dämpfer nicht so tief hängen, wie hier dargestellt. Das hier scheint extrem Tief und war eigentlich in kaum einer Ausarbeitung so extrem. Dazu ist der Dämpfer falsch herum montiert. Monarch, Float X, oder Bos Kirk benötigen andersherum eingebaut deutlich weniger Freiraum am Ausgleichsbehälter, weil diese sehr kurz sind. Daher käme man in Wahrheit mit einem sehr geringen Bogen im Unterrohr zurecht und das System wäre keineswegs schwer, weil die Krafteinleitung auch günstig ist. In Wahrheit könnte es rein Optisch eher Variante 1 von der Dämpferposition her ähneln.
> @nuts : Find´s nicht gut, dass ihr es so mit durchbrochenem Unterrohr dargestellt habt. Noch dazu, weil niemand das System vorher so dargestellt hat! Bin gerade etwas angepisst. Da steckt man viel Zeit und Mühe hinein und dann wird der Entwurf so schlecht und falsch dargestellt. Gerade weil genau das Thema " wie groß müsste ein Bogen im Unterrohr sein" diskutiert wurde und raus kam, dass das kein Problem ist.
> 
> Im übrigen ist der wahre Vorteil des Systems hier gar nicht erklärt:
> ...



Ich habe Deine v3 in Illustrator gelegt und die auch bei den anderen Rahmen verwendete Grafik darüber gezogen. Auch den Dämpfer habe ich so rum montiert wie Du, allerdings macht das ohnehin kaum einen Unterschied hinsichtlich des benötigten Freiraums. Die Öffnung könnte man so wie gezeigt für Kompatibilität mit allen Dämpfern oder kleiner und dann nur für Dämpfer ohne AGB bauen.

Ich kann gerne noch den Rahmen ohne Tasche zeigen, allerdings hat der gar so ausgeprägte Kennlinie, weshalb ich Deinen Entwurf da favorisiert hatte, dazu kommt das er mir optisch besser gefällt. Ich mache mal noch den anderen Rahmen und lade ihn zum Vergleich hoch.

Dass die Kennlinie gut anpassbar ist, habe ich geschrieben. Ob die von Dir eingestellte Kennlinie so gut funktioniert wie gewünscht, ist aber nicht klar: Kombiniere ich eine lineare Kennlinie mit einem maximal linearen Luftdämpfer, dann lande ich eben maximal linear. Dieser Sattelpunkt sieht zwar aus wie ein Plateau, ich denke aber, dass eine gefühlte Plattform eher durch eine im mittleren Bereich progressive Kennlinie erreicht werden kann.



foreigner schrieb:


> Zur Variante 3 (die war ja ursprünglich auch auf meinen Mist gewachsen ):
> Es wäre hier extrem wichtig am Dämpfer selber sphärische Lager wie bei Öhlins am Demo zu verwenden. Sonst bekommt man bei dem System große Seitenkräfte auf den Dämpfer und das Ding ist ständig undicht und leckt.



Right, das hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht. Stefan hatte sogar schon Fantasien von 40 mm Hohlachsen für den Hauptdrehpunkt, was ganz schön fett aussähe


----------



## getriebesand (12. Juni 2014)

Entschuldigt, sieht für mich aber so aus, als ob Ihr ein Replika bauen werdet, das es schon auf dem Markt gibt, nur ohne genau zu wissen welches!!!


----------



## foreigner (12. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ich habe Deine v3 in Illustrator gelegt und die auch bei den anderen Rahmen verwendete Grafik darüber gezogen. Auch den Dämpfer habe ich so rum montiert wie Du, allerdings macht das ohnehin kaum einen Unterschied hinsichtlich des benötigten Freiraums. Die Öffnung könnte man so wie gezeigt für Kompatibilität mit allen Dämpfern oder kleiner und dann nur für Dämpfer ohne AGB bauen.
> 
> Ich kann gerne noch den Rahmen ohne Tasche zeigen, allerdings hat der gar so ausgeprägte Kennlinie, weshalb ich Deinen Entwurf da favorisiert hatte, dazu kommt das er mir optisch besser gefällt. Ich mache mal noch den anderen Rahmen und lade ihn zum Vergleich hoch.
> 
> ...



Sorry wenn ich dir da unrecht getan habe. Man bekommt die ausgeprägte Kennlinie aber auch mit höherem Dämpfer hin. Das muss aber gar nicht sein. 
Umdrehen der Dämpfer bringt aber ganz schön viel Raum. Man muss hier klar unterscheiden: Bei einem Vivid Air, CCDB Air oder Void bringt das wirklich so gut wie nichts, bei Monrach, Float X oder Bos Kirk bringt das sehr viel Raum. Die bauen auf der Seite mit dem Ausgleichsbehälter alle sehr ausladend. Da sind ja schon Hebel und ähnliches weit außen liegend beinahe auf der Höhe des Dämpferauges. Auf der anderen Seite ist auch eingefedert tatsächlich sehr viel Platz bis mal der Ausgleichsbehälter kommt. Ein relativ kleiner Knick würde hier bestimmt reichen.
Hier sieht man glaube ich deutlich den Unterschied, andersherum ging der Dämpfer niemals in den Rahmen:


----------



## tiss79 (12. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Nur der Neugier halber... was für ein System wäre in Deinen Augen das richtige gewesen? Wir haben doch eine recht breit gefächerte Auswahl?
> 
> Das einizige, was ich ein bissl vermisse ist der Viergelenker mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr, das hätte für unsere Idee auch gut gepasst... aber das gibts ja auch schon zu Hauf am Markt...
> 
> ...



Genau dieses Konzept wäre mein Favorit, damit hätte ich in dieser Runde eigentlich auch gerechnet.
Es ist m.M.n. die beste Konstruktion für diese Kategorie (Krafteinleitung, Steifikeit, Gewicht).
Ob zu Hauf am Markt oder nicht, deswegen sollte man sich nicht gleich zu Beginn limitieren. Abheben ohne direkt ein me-too auf den Markt zu schmeißen kann man anders.


----------



## veraono (12. Juni 2014)

Trotz der Kritikpunkte vereint für mich aus der gegebenen Auswahl der foreigner-Entwurf Nr. 5 die Punkte: optisch individuell UND ansprechend, freies Rahmendreieck, steife Konstruktion, Gestaltungsmöglichkeiten der Kennlinie, am Besten. 
Die Horstlink-Konzepte waren für mich entweder zu langweilig (Nr. 1), optisch mir letztendendes zu experimentell (Nr. 2) oder unnötig kompliziert (Nr. 4).
Nr. 3 und 6 fand ich auch gut, aber da man sich nunmal entscheiden muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Genau dieses Konzept wäre mein Favorit, damit hätte ich in dieser Runde eigentlich auch gerechnet.
> Es ist m.M.n. die beste Konstruktion für diese Kategorie (Krafteinleitung, Steifikeit, Gewicht).
> Ob zu Hauf am Markt oder nicht, deswegen sollte man sich nicht gleich zu Beginn limitieren. Abheben ohne direkt ein me-too auf den Markt zu schmeißen kann man anders.



Stefanus und ich haben uns sogar noch darüber unterhalten, das Konzept mit in die Abstimmung zu nehmen, weil ich meinte es bietet sich für den Einsatzzweck an. Letztendlich haben wir uns dagegen entschieden, weil wir schon eine große Auswahl hatten und es nicht viel Feedback zu diesem Konzept in der Diskussion gab.
Ich finds nicht so schlimm, weil ich schon eine ganze Reihe Rahmen in dieser Richtung gemacht habe und man schnell anfängt sich selbst zu kopieren...


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

tiss79 schrieb:


> Abheben ohne direkt ein me-too auf den Markt zu schmeißen kann man anders.



Entschuldigung, ich komme nicht mit. Wir haben zwei so gut wie gar nicht verbreitete Konzepte (Mildsau, Viergelenker Variation), drei halbwegs neue (Eingelenker mit Verlängerung, Shortlink, Eingelenker mit Umlenkung), und ein sehr weit verbreitetes Design zur Auswahl. 

Was genau wünschst Du Dir? Was ist für Dich abgehoben, was me-too?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (12. Juni 2014)

getriebesand schrieb:


> Entschuldigt, sieht für mich aber so aus, als ob Ihr ein Replika bauen werdet, das es schon auf dem Markt gibt, nur ohne genau zu wissen welches!!!



Im Prinzip schon... es wird auf jeden Fall zwei Räder und nen Lenker haben... solange diese Kriterien erfüllt sind wird bei der Vorstellung immer jemand sagen "Das sieht aus wie ein..."


----------



## null-2wo (12. Juni 2014)

...Fahrrad.


----------



## tiss79 (12. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mich evtl. missverständlich ausgedrückt. Ich bezog mich rein auf das Konzept Viergelenker mit Dämpfer unter dem Oberrohr. Me-too hinsichtlich, dass es das schon sehr oft am Markt gebe. Um dies zu umgehen meinte ich es gäbe andere Wege um sich trotzdem von Marktbegleitern abzuheben und deswegen eben kein me-too mit so einem Konzept zu präsentieren.


----------



## nuts (12. Juni 2014)

Achso. Wie gesagt, wurde in der Linkage challenge einfach nicht nachgefragt, und wir wollten auch nicht zu viele Konzepte zur Wahl stellen, wird sonst langwierig.

Was mich ja ein wenig wundert: Hier hat ja noch niemand nach nicht nur einer sondern mehreren Kennlinien per shapeshifter gerufen


----------



## Gefahradler (12. Juni 2014)

Ich möchte nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für die Wildsau machen:
Im Prinzip ist es ja fast schon ein Viergelenker mit Dämpfer am Oberrohr wie ihn viel von euch auch gerne hätten,
nur mit erhöhter Kettenstrebe.
Ein weiterer Vorteil, der noch garnicht zur Sprache kam ist die immens hohe Reifenfreiheit kombiniert mit einem sehr kurzen Hinterbau, der sich damit realisieren ließe! Das ist ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


----------



## ONE78 (12. Juni 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> ...
> Ein weiterer Vorteil, der noch garnicht zur Sprache kam ist die immens hohe Reifenfreiheit kombiniert mit einem sehr kurzen Hinterbau, der sich damit realisieren ließe! Das ist ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.



Das geht doch bei den eingelenkern auch, wenn man die strebe höher zieht.


----------



## Eisbein (12. Juni 2014)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> Ich möchte nochmal ein bisschen Werbung für die Wildsau machen:
> Im Prinzip ist es ja fast schon ein Viergelenker mit Dämpfer am Oberrohr wie ihn viel von euch auch gerne hätten,
> nur mit *erhöhter Kettenstrebe.*
> Ein weiterer Vorteil, der noch garnicht zur Sprache kam ist die immens hohe Reifenfreiheit kombiniert mit einem sehr kurzen Hinterbau, der sich damit realisieren ließe! Das ist ein absolutes Alleinstellungsmerkmal.


Kettenstrebe über der kette ist aber alles andere als schön und schon gar nicht modern. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den aktuellen orange bikes


----------



## zozfried (12. Juni 2014)

Ich mag Variante 3, vor allem begründet mit einer vernunftbefreiten Verliebheit in mein 10 Jahre altes Jekyll. Der minimale Wartungsaufwand, Steifigkeit und Gewicht sind mir einfach ans Herz gewachsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (13. Juni 2014)

Eisbein schrieb:


> Kettenstrebe über der kette ist aber alles andere als schön und schon gar nicht modern. Und jetzt kommt mir nicht mit den aktuellen orange bikes


Naja, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und modern ist irgendwie auch immer zyklisch
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de/de/superlight-29
Wenns blos net so gruslig große Räder hätt wärs richtig schön (aber vielleicht nimmer so modern).


----------



## Eisbein (13. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Naja, Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters und modern ist irgendwie auch immer zyklisch
> http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/de/de/superlight-29
> Wenns blos net so gruslig große Räder hätt wärs richtig schön (aber vielleicht nimmer so modern).



Das einzige was da schön ist, ist das "one-page"-Design der website. Wurscht, vmtl. bin ich einfach nicht alt genug und in mir kommen keine "hach was war das schön in meiner Jugend"-Gefühl auf.


----------



## pfiff (13. Juni 2014)

Kettenstrebe über Kette hat auch das Zonenschein Enduro und AM. Für mich optisch und technisch überragende Bikes.
Und v.a. kein Kettenschlagen mit der Kettenstrebe.


----------



## pfiff (13. Juni 2014)

Ist bei Variante vier die Sitzstrebe nicht überdurchschnittlich lang und führt zu Problemen wie zu geringe Steifigkeit und hohe seitliche Belastung für die Wippenaufnahme.

Und die Umlenkung des Kraftflusses um 270 Grad wie beim alten Strive bringt keine Vorteile und evtl. Probleme. Spätestens beim Putzen.

Sehe technisch keine Vorteile gegenüber klassischen Viergelenker. Eher Nachteile durch paar Gramm mehr Masse.

Lass mich aber gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Achso. Wie gesagt, wurde in der Linkage challenge einfach nicht nachgefragt, und wir wollten auch nicht zu viele Konzepte zur Wahl stellen, wird sonst langwierig.
> 
> Was mich ja ein wenig wundert: Hier hat ja noch niemand nach nicht nur einer sondern mehreren Kennlinien per shapeshifter gerufen



Naja, doof ist die Shapeshifter Idee nicht. Ich find´s sogar ziemlich cool. Würde ich´s mir kaufen? Nein.
Mir ist´s schlichtweg irgendwann genug mit den ganzen verschiedenen Teilen, die gewartet, entlüftet, etc. werden wollen.
Gabel, Dämpfer, Sattelstütze, Bremsen, Hinterbauten, ... , wenn man dann noch mehr als ein Bike hat ... .
Deswegen kann ich gerne auf so ein Teil verzichten und wäre auch nicht traurig, wenn es hier Variante 3 wird.


----------



## H.B.O (13. Juni 2014)

Ich wollte noch was zum einfachen Eingelenker sagen: Ich hatte schon einige (Hot chili, Gt, Grossmann, ein Trenga ; ), etc) die waren alle weder leicht noch steif, eigentlich sogar extrem weich. Den Dämpfer am Hot chili hat es dauernd zerlegt, am Grossmann Gt und trenga auch mindestens ein mal. GT war dann mit Bos und Kugelgelenken besser, der Verschleiß dieser Dinger war aber nach meiner Erinnerung suboptimal. (Ich wiege 72 kg)

Gerade wenn ein bike hart in Kurven und über Sprünge geworfen werden soll, ist so eine Konstruktion nicht optimal, für leicht und steif sind schlicht zu wenige Befestigungspunkte des Hinterbaus vorhanden.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Juni 2014)

Hmm. 3 oder 5. Rein vom Bauchgefühl die drei, seit ich wieder ein HT besitze bin ich irgendwie auf dem "Keep it simple"-Trip, auch was die Optik angeht. Ist einfach schlicht und schön.
Aber dann rebelliert der Ing in mir und will unbedingt die fünf haben weil ich die technisch interessant finde und wissen will ob die theoretischen Vorteile auch in der Praxis umsetzbar sind. 
Hmm. Wie war das? Es werden nur IPs gespeichert?


----------



## XtremeHunter (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn man ein paar von den Kommentaren liest, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass Design und "was ganz neues" eher bevorzugt werden, als eine einfache, vielleicht optisch "langweiligere" Version, die richtig gut funktioniert.  Warum muss ein Bike "schnell aussehen"?

Klar, am Ende soll es verkauft werden und dazu muss es dem Kunden auch optisch gefallen. Sowas sollte doch aber deutlich hinter der Funktion stehen. Wenn ein Viergelenker perfekt funktioniert, wird er am Ende trotzdem nicht gebaut, weil er langweilig aussieht? Aha.

Weil es meiner Vorstellung am nächsten kommt:

Variante 3 – Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung.



H.B.O schrieb:


> Ich wollte noch was zum einfachen Eingelenker sagen: Ich hatte schon einige (Hot chili, Gt, Grossmann, ein Trenga ; ), etc) die waren alle weder leicht noch steif, eigentlich sogar extrem weich. Den Dämpfer am Hot chili hat es dauernd zerlegt, am Grossmann Gt und trenga auch mindestens ein mal. GT war dann mit Bos und Kugelgelenken besser, der Verschleiß dieser Dinger war aber nach meiner Erinnerung suboptimal. (Ich wiege 72 kg)
> 
> Gerade wenn ein bike hart in Kurven und über Sprünge geworfen werden soll, ist so eine Konstruktion nicht optimal, für leicht und steif sind schlicht zu wenige Befestigungspunkte des Hinterbaus vorhanden.



Schonmal ein Orange gehabt/gefahren?


----------



## H.B.O (13. Juni 2014)

orange 222 nur parkplatz, da hab ich seltsamerweise nichts besonderes festgestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XtremeHunter (13. Juni 2014)

Auch im Gelände stellt man nix besonderes fest, die Dinger funktionieren ziemlich gut und unauffällig. 
Und mein 2006er 224 hat noch die ersten Lager drin und Steifigkeitsprobleme habe ich jetzt im Vergleich auch nicht festgestellt. Aber das ist sicher auch eine Auslegungsfrage. Wenn man sich die massiven Orange Rahmen mal anschaut und dann sieht wie leicht sie sind...


----------



## Speziazlizt (13. Juni 2014)

Wenn man nur wüsste wie sich der Eingelenker in Bezug auf Antriebsneutralität, Bremsstempeln usw verhalten würde. Kann mich auch nicht erinnern schon mal einen Eingelenker über längere Zeit gefahren zu sein.


----------



## Gefahradler (13. Juni 2014)

_Warum vergleichen alle die Mildsau mit dem ETSX? Das einzig gemeinsame ist die erhöhte Kettenstrebe. Das Rocky war so weich, weil die beiden Wippen am Hauptrahmen so nah beieinander lagen. Bei meinem Vorschlag sind sie maximal weit entfernt, was der Steifigkeit wesentlich mehr zuträglich ist. 
Des weiteren wäre das hintere Lager wegen der geringen Drehbewegung prädestiniert für ein steifes leichtes Gleitlager. Um die Steifigkeit weiter zu erhöhen können diverse Verbindungen zwischen den Kettenstreben und zw. den Sitzsteben angebracht werden. Wäre doch gelacht wenn wir das Ding nicht bocksteif bekommen.
Vergesst nicht die Vorteile der immensen Reifenfreiheit, die dieses Design im Tretlager Bereich ermöglicht!_


----------



## XtremeHunter (13. Juni 2014)

@Speziazlizt: Das Bremsstempeln kann man, zumindest beim Orange, nicht von der Hand weisen, man gewöhnt sich beim fahren dran und passt sein Bremsverhalten an. Ob man das will, ist die andere Frage. Zur Antriebsneutralität kann ich leider nichts sagen, ich trete den Downhiller so selten den Berg hoch.  Aber da werden sich ja Erfahrungen finden lassen.


----------



## bronks (13. Juni 2014)

Ich bin für das Konzept, bei dem man zwei Trinkflaschenhalter im Rahmendreieck hat!


----------



## H.B.O (13. Juni 2014)

Bremseinflüsse hängen auch beim Eingelenker sehr von der Platzierung des Drehpunktes ab. Das von mir schon angeführte Labyrinth Agile hat hier Werte die besser sind als die vieler VPP designs oder die des Tofane. Zuerst hab ich auch gedacht nur kein Eingelenker, wenn man sich damit befasst ist alles aber nicht so schwarz und weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (13. Juni 2014)

XtremeHunter schrieb:


> Wenn man ein paar von den Kommentaren liest, könnte man auf die Idee kommen, dass Design und "was ganz neues" eher bevorzugt werden, als eine einfache, vielleicht optisch "langweiligere" Version, die richtig gut funktioniert.  Warum muss ein Bike "schnell aussehen"?


Naja, wie @nuts geschrieben hat: In der Diskussion, aus der diese Auswahl hervorgegangen ist, wurden ja praktisch nur über die außergewöhnlichen Entwürfe geschrieben.
Dass das natürlich daran liegt, dass dort hauptsächlich die Leute mit ordentlich Hintergrundwissen diskutiert haben und es für diese natürlich interessanter ist über neue oder zumindest außergewöhnliche Entwürfe sich den Kopf zu zerbrechen ist ja klar.

Lustig finde ich eigentlich, dass der Favorit der Macher durch die Bank eigentlich ein technisch eher konservativer (weil Viergelenker) und nur optisch besonderer Entwurf ist.

Vielleicht hätte man bei der Abstimmung Design und Funktion besser getrennt. Natürlich sind einige Entwürfe vom Design sehr eingeschränkt, aber sollte am Ende wirklich ein Viergelenker gewinnen, hätte man doch noch eine breite Auswahl an Designs zur Abstimmung stellen können.

Ansonsten finde ich als Laie das Abnormalitäten- und Gruselkabinett  hier und im Diskussionsthread eigentlich ganz interessant, weil es eben die technischen Besonderheiten beleuchtet.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

H.B.O schrieb:


> Bremseinflüsse hängen auch beim Eingelenker sehr von der Platzierung des Drehpunktes ab. Das von mir schon angeführte Labyrinth Agile hat hier Werte die besser sind als die vieler VPP designs oder die des Tofane. Zuerst hab ich auch gedacht nur kein Eingelenker, wenn man sich damit befasst ist alles aber nicht so schwarz und weiß



Ein guter Einwand, ich versuche auch schon seit längerem eine technisch schlüssige Erklärung zu finden, warum (bei ~ gleicher Drehpunktlage) ein Viergelenker besser bremsen sollte. Es geht ja letztendlich nur um die Radlaständerung durch die dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung und das entgegen wirkende Moment welches am Radaufstandspunkt beim Bremsen generiert wird.
Da sehe ich sogar Vorteile bei Eingelenkern mit weit hinten liegendem Drehpunkt... die kann man sogar dazu bringen sich beim bremsen zusammen zu ziehen (wenn wir mal von einer reinen Hinterradbremsung ausgehen)... ich hatte mal ein Kona Stab mit entsprechender Bremsmomentabstützung, die Kompression des Hinterbaus hat dazu geführt, dass das Rad schneller wieder Grip bekommt, wenn es den Bodenkontakt verliert.

Übrigens:
Auf die Brems Anti Squat Werte aus Linkage darf man nicht zu viel geben... man bremst selten nur auf dem Hinterrad und man bleibt erst recht nicht neutral (passiv) über dem Bike (wovon die Berechnung des "Hinterrad-Brems-Anti-Squat" aber ausgeht). Mit dem eigenen Körpereinsatz lässt sich hier viel machen...

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## Girl (13. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir ein Rahmendesign wünschen wo der Dämpfer stehend verbaut ist (Schmierung der Hauptdichtung) und wo ein Flaschenhalter verbaut werden kann der auch eine 700ml Flasche fast. Ich möchte nicht jedes mal einen Trinkrucksack mitnehmen wenn ich 20 km fahre.


----------



## zozfried (13. Juni 2014)

Allgemein Eigenschaften: Ich sehe keinen Vorteil darin 2,7" Reifenfreiheit zu haben. Tut ganz sicher nicht weh, aber ist auch ganz sicher nicht wichtig. Realistisch gesehen kommt hinten in 95% der Aufbauten ein 2,4" Hallbwegsleichtrollirgendwas rein. Trinkflaschen empfinde ich am Trailbike in etwa so zeitgemäß wie Autos ohne Kat. 

Zum Eingelenker: Bremsstempeln gibt es beim Jekyll nicht, dafür ist es mit der Antriebsneutralität leider nicht weit her. An langen Anstiegen bekommt man das mit nem runden Tritt in den Griff aber mal eben in den Gegensantieg pfeffern macht wenig Spaß. An den bestehenden Erfahrungswerten lässt aber meiner Meinung nach nicht sehr viel ablesen. Zum einen gibt es wenige modern konstruierte Eingelenker abseits der bergab orientierten Genres zum anderen wurden die alten Rahmen auch mit alten Dämpfern gefahren.

Ich glaube in die Abstimmung darf gern persönlicher Geschmack, gute wie schlechte Erfahrungen, "Faszination Technik" oder die Flaschenhalterposition einfließen,
denn ich traue den Konstrukteuren zu mit dem favorisierten Design ein feines Bike zu bauen, oder aber während der Konstruktionsphase festzustellen, dass sich mit dem Wunschrahmendesign die angepeilten Eigenschaften einfach nicht umsetzen lassen. Wäre blöd weil Entwicklungsaufwand und eventuell Enttäuschung auf Communityseite anfällt, aber alle die sich das Bike am Ende kaufen dürfen sind ja voll geschäftsfähig und hatten damit die Chance reif genug zu werden um damit umzugehen.

P.S. Ich liebe den Mutterinstinkt mit dem die einzelnen Designs hier verteidigt werden. Da will einfach jeder sein Baby groß werden sehen


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2014)

ich finde den KISS ansatz bei der 3 auch super, sehe aber auch bei der 5 mehr möglichkeiten den leicht und steif umzusetzen. dazu gefällt mir das orginaldesign mit den geraden rohren deutlich besser. das ding sieht auf den ersten blick aus wie ein hardtail und das fand ich schon beim 301 super.

schade das man nicht wieder mehrere gewichtete stimmen abgeben kann.

wie wird das ergebnis eigentlich ausgewertet, das beste gewinnt? oder gibts ne stichwahl wenn mehre konzepte dicht bei einander liegen?


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

jepp... ne Stichwahl ist eh geplant, außer es gibt eine absolute Mehrheit!


----------



## pfiff (13. Juni 2014)

Ich meine nicht, dass Variante fünf besonders leicht wird. Wird ja auch so beschrieben.

Wirklich leicht und daher für den geplanten Einsatzzweck bestens geeignet, erscheint mir Variante drei. V.a. wenn man auch etwas einigermaßen neues machen will.


----------



## ONE78 (13. Juni 2014)

naja die 5 wird nicht absolut leichter, aber ein deutlich besseres steifigkeit/gewicht verhältnis haben!


----------



## pfiff (13. Juni 2014)

Mal dumm als Nicht-Maschinenbauer gefragt: Lässt sich Nr. Fünf mit einem Excenterlager ähnlich und leichter lösen.


----------



## berkel (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Ein guter Einwand, ich versuche auch schon seit längerem eine technisch schlüssige Erklärung zu finden, warum (bei ~ gleicher Drehpunktlage) ein Viergelenker besser bremsen sollte. Es geht ja letztendlich nur um die Radlaständerung durch die dynamische Gewichtsverlagerung und das entgegen wirkende Moment welches am Radaufstandspunkt beim Bremsen generiert wird.


Beim Bremsen kommt ja noch die Drehmomenteinleitung der Bremsscheibe/-sattel auf den Schwingenarm und die Weiterleitung in den Hauptrahmen dazu. Da gibt es dann schon Unterschiede zwischen Ein- und Mehrgelenker (mit Horstlink bzw. VPP).
Ich bin da bei der Lektüre der Abhandlung von Eric Groß (*) allerdings beim Viergelenker mit rauchendem Kopf ausgestiegen .

(*) Groß, Eric
 Betriebslastenermittlung, Dimensionierung, strukturmechanische und fahrwerkstechnische Untersuchungen von Moutainbikes
 Fortschrittsbericht VDI-Reihe 12 Nr. 308. Düsseldorf: VDI-Verlag 1997


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arghlol (13. Juni 2014)

Ich finde ja bei Variante 5 stimmt das Verhältnis von ungewöhnlichem Hinterbaukonzept, ungewöhnlicher Optik und klarem Benefit aus beidem.

Das fände ich zumindest stimmiger als etwas bewährtes aufwendig zu verpacken um es wie etwas neues aussehen zu lassen.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

@berkel:
Genau da wird es spannend... bei einem blockierten Hinterrad kann man ja das Laufrad mit den Sitzstreben (oder den Kettenstreben oder dem ganzen Hinterbau... je nach System) als eine Einheit betrachten. Aber wie sieht es aus, wenn sich das Rad noch dreht?

Ich habe mir da vor längerem mal was dazu erklären lassen (da ging es aber um den Antrieb): Je nach Schlupf muss man die Kettenlinie verschieben, d.h. beu Null Grip verschiebt sich die Kettenlinie bis in die Nabenmitte. Die Begründung ist wohl, dass in diesem Fall das Drehmoment vollständig in die Beschleunigung des Laufrades (Massenträgheit) geht und nur noch die Zugkraft wirkt. Wenn man die am Ritzel angreifende Kraft verschiebt und das dazu gehörige Drehmomente anschaut macht das ja auch Sinn (parallele Kraftverschiebung => Kraft plus Drehmoment im neuen Bezugspunkt, nur zur Erinnerung).
Bei vollem Grip, ohne Beschleunigung (z.B. reine Überwindung der Fahrwiderstände oder Bergauffahrt) müsste man das ganze wieder als starres System mit Kraftangriff am Laufrad und am Ritzel betrachten können.

Das ist jetzt mal grob aus der Erinnerung... habe das auch nicht mehr großartig weiter verfolgt. Sollte ich aber mal tun, das schlimme ist die Betriebsfaulheit, bei der man sich weigert von funktionierenden Herangehensweisen abzuweichen und etwas dazu zu lernen. Meine Fahrwerke beruhen auch vornehmlich auf Erfahrungswerten... das klappt zwar sehr gut, aber eigentlich ist es eine Maschinenbauer-Schande nicht ab und zu mal wieder in die Theorie abzutauchen und neue Herangehensweisen zu prüfen...

Greez,
Stefan

EDIT: Ganz spannend ist aber eigentlich der Beschleunigungsvorgang. Dort müsste man Anteilig den "Kraftverbrauch" durch die Massenträgheit errechnen, um die Antriebskraft am Radaufstandspunkt zu ermitteln (laaaaang ists her... eigentlich garnicht so schwierig ).
Noch spannender ist dann der ungleichmäßige Antrieb bei (fast) konstanter Fahrt, der zwar über die Kette sehr direkt auf den Hinterbau wirkt, sich aber durch die Elastizitäten (z.B. Laufrad, Reifen) nicht wirklich in Beschleunigung auswirkt.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juni 2014)

@nuts : Hab´s gerade erst bemerkt: Cool das ihr die Darstellung von 5 nochmal geändert habt.  Danke übrigens auch nochmal für´s T-Shirt! Kommt gut!

@Stefan.Stark : Darüber muss ich heute abend mal in Ruhe nachdenken. Jetzt ist´s zu warm um den Kopf rauchen zu lassen. Und bei so langweiligen Dingen wie Fussball kommen mir immer gute Ideen.


----------



## Cooper6278 (13. Juni 2014)

Da die Diskussion im Forum nur zwischen den Entwürfen 3 und 5 besteht. Was spricht gegen Variante 4? Ich fahre sei 2006 SJ FSR (Modelle 2006, 2011 und 2013) und habe mit dem Viergelenker bis dato keine Probleme gehabt.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> ... Und bei so langweiligen Dingen wie Fussball kommen mir immer gute Ideen.



Hab gehört da wäre wieder so ein großes Turnier... spielen die Deutschen da auch mit?


----------



## berkel (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Bei vollem Grip, ohne Beschleunigung (z.B. reine Überwindung der Fahrwiderstände oder Bergauffahrt) müsste man das ganze wieder als starres System mit Kraftangriff am Laufrad und am Ritzel betrachten können.


Lutz Scheffer hatte hier im Forum vor langer Zeit mal eine Ersatzhebelgrafik des Antriebs- und Fahrer/Fahrzeugsystems gepostet. Da konnte man schön erkennen, dass die resultierende Kraft des Kettenzugs im Zentrum der Hinterradachse angreift und nicht auf Höhe der Kette.


----------



## Stefan.Stark (13. Juni 2014)

berkel schrieb:


> Lutz Scheffer hatte hier im Forum vor langer Zeit mal eine Ersatzhebelgrafik des Antriebs- und Fahrer/Fahrzeugsystems gepostet. Da konnte man schön erkennen, dass die resultierende Kraft des Kettenzugs im Zentrum der Hinterradachse angreift und nicht auf Höhe der Kette.



Wie gesagt, es kommt auf den Fahrzustand an... mal eine ganz doofe Situation: Im Stillstand bei fest gezogener Hinterradbreme ins Pedal treten (am besten in das was vorne steht ) und dann das System betrachten... in diesem Fall wäre der Kraftangriffspunkt nicht die Hinterradachse (=> starre Verbinung, keine Beschleunigung).
Ähnlich verhält es sich meiner Meinung nach beim Beschleunigen, da liegt die Wahrheit irgendwo zwischen den beiden extremen Betrachtungsweisen.

@Lutz: Du oder Deine Kollegen lesen doch bestimmt auch mit  Wäre cool, wenn Du Zeit & Lust hättest ein wenig zur Erhellung bei zu tragen wenn Du Dich schon eingehender mit der Sache beschäftigt hast!

Greez,
Stefan


----------



## kreisel (13. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr euch zum Thema Eingelenker mal das Rocky Mountain Slayer um 2007 angeschaut?
Diese Kinematik ist sicher eine gute Basis.
Durch die beiden Links lässt sich eine wunderbar lineare Kennlinie erzeugen, die ganz am Ende für den Durchschlagschutz progressiv wird.


----------



## StudiBiker (13. Juni 2014)

Zur "Platz für den Dämpfer" und "Der Dämpfer ist falsch herum"-Diskussion:

Nicht alle Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter haben diesen auf der gleichen Seite! Fox / RS / X-Fusion / Marzocchi haben ihn auf Seite der Luftkammer, DB / Manitou aber auf der anderen...
Wäre schade wenn man sich da festlegen müsste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> [...] Im Stillstand bei fest gezogener Hinterradbreme ins Pedal treten (am besten in das was vorne steht ) und dann das System betrachten... in diesem Fall wäre der Kraftangriffspunkt nicht die Hinterradachse (=> starre Verbinung, keine Beschleunigung).


Das ist ein altes Streitthema. Meiner Meinung nach gibt es im Antriebsfall keine vergleichbare Situation, da ist das HR immer frei drehbar mit der Schwinge verbunden, auch im Stillstand.
Das Bergauffahren ist mMn gleichzusetzen mit einer Beschleunigung - die Massenträgheit übernimmt die Hangabtriebskraft.

Das Ersatzmodell vom Lutz ist relativ einfach: Man zieht eine Gerade durch Radaufstandspunkt, HR Achse und Ritzelradius. Der Radaufstandspunkt ist im Boden gelagert. Eine Zugstange verbindet das Ritzel mit dem Hebel Kurbel/Kettenblatt. Zieht man jetzt an der Zugstange, so wird die HR Achse von dem senkrechten Hebel nach vorne geschoben. Wenn man die Kräfte frei macht geht die Kraftlinie der Zugstange parallel verschoben durch die HR Achse.
Zur Verdeutlichung der Massenträgheit ist ein Gewicht im Hauptrahmen mit einer Zugstange an einer Wand hinter dem Rad befestigt.


----------



## pezolived (13. Juni 2014)

Stefan.Stark schrieb:


> Noch spannender ist dann der ungleichmäßige Antrieb bei (fast) konstanter Fahrt, der zwar über die Kette sehr direkt auf den Hinterbau wirkt, sich aber durch die Elastizitäten (z.B. Laufrad, Reifen) nicht wirklich in Beschleunigung auswirkt.



Nicht Elastizitäten, sondern schlicht Masseträgheit. Ob da ein dickes Schwungrad am sausen ist (Einzylinder-Verbrennungsmotor) oder sich eine im Vergleich zur Drehmomentschwankung dicke Masse (Fahrer + Fahrrad) linear bewegt, ist letzlich wurscht.


----------



## nuts (13. Juni 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Mal dumm als Nicht-Maschinenbauer gefragt: Lässt sich Nr. Fünf mit einem Excenterlager ähnlich und leichter lösen.



Ein Exzenter kann einen ziemlich kleinen Umlenkhebel ersetzen. Da käme ja nur die (dreieckige) Wippe in Frage - die ist aber immer noch relativ groß, das äußere Lager müsste da ja ganz außenrum und wäre deshalb schwer. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?

Zum Thema Brems- / Antriebseinflüsse: Die Kfz-Bauer nehmen Antriebskräfte im Radmittelpunkt, Bremskräfte im Aufstandspunkt an. Antriebskräfte allerdings immer auch abhängig davon, welche Achskonstruktion / Antriebskonstruktion, muss nochmal nachschauen, welche Varianten da alles diskutiert wurden.


----------



## foreigner (13. Juni 2014)

StudiBiker schrieb:


> Zur "Platz für den Dämpfer" und "Der Dämpfer ist falsch herum"-Diskussion:
> 
> Nicht alle Dämpfer mit Ausgleichsbehälter haben diesen auf der gleichen Seite! Fox / RS / X-Fusion / Marzocchi haben ihn auf Seite der Luftkammer, DB / Manitou aber auf der anderen...
> Wäre schade wenn man sich da festlegen müsste.



Die Dämpfer, die ihn auf der anderen Seite haben, sind aber echte DH Dämpfer (CCDB Air, Void, RS Vivid, Manitou Swinger). Wir bauen hier ein leichtes Trailbike, ich denke nicht, dass man das für 500g und mehr DH- Dämpfer auslegen sollte. Einen Teil der Dämpfer gibt´s noch nicht mal in so kurz. Bei CCDB gibt´s den Inline, der keinerlei Nachteile hat, weil er mit dem selben System arbeitet wie der CS. Er hat nur Vorteile: Leichter und "Bladder". Das dürfte sogar das Ansprechverhalten verbessern. Bei Bos und Rockshox sind an so einem bike Monarch Plus (Debon?) oder Bos Kirk sicher die bessere Wahl. Und Manitou hängt derzeit was Dämpfer angeht etwas hinterher. Die sehe ich hier eh nicht.
Von daher bin ich der Meinung: Ausgleichsbehälter sollte passen, aber es müssen keine fetten DH-Dämpfer passen, wenn es Nachteile hat, z. B. das Rahmendesign einfach schwerer wird.
Wir bauen hier nichtmal ein Enduro. Da kann man über Dicke Dämpfer reden, hier kann man die Diskussion sicher sein lassen.


----------



## veraono (13. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> naja die 5 wird nicht absolut leichter, aber ein deutlich besseres steifigkeit/gewicht verhältnis haben!


Das denke ich auch, wobei bekanntermaßen Steifigkeit nicht gleich Stabilität heißen muss.

Nochmal zur hochgepriesenen Nr. 4:
Was mich neben der Optik (die schlicht meinen Geschmack nicht trifft) kritisch gegenüber der Nr.4 stimmt ist, dass die Konstruktion mit dem relativ flachen, langen Sitzstrebenverlauf und der eigenwilligen Dämpferanlenkung nicht gerade Steifigkeit verspricht und die  Bikes die ich mit so einer 90° Umlenkung kenne alle irgendwie mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Umlenkung hatten (siehe Canyon Strive,  Cube).
Finde das Horstlinkkonzept wird hier unnötig verkompliziert ohne funktionelle Vorteile zu bieten.


----------



## StudiBiker (13. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Die Dämpfer, die ihn auf der anderen Seite haben, sind aber echte DH Dämpfer (CCDB Air, Void, RS Vivid, Manitou Swinger). Wir bauen hier ein leichtes Trailbike, ich denke nicht, dass man das für 500g und mehr DH- Dämpfer auslegen sollte. Einen Teil der Dämpfer gibt´s noch nicht mal in so kurz. Bei CCDB gibt´s den Inline, der keinerlei Nachteile hat, weil er mit dem selben System arbeitet wie der CS. Er hat nur Vorteile: Leichter und "Bladder". Das dürfte sogar das Ansprechverhalten verbessern. Bei Bos und Rockshox sind an so einem bike Monarch Plus (Debon?) oder Bos Kirk sicher die bessere Wahl. Und Manitou hängt derzeit was Dämpfer angeht etwas hinterher. Die sehe ich hier eh nicht.
> Von daher bin ich der Meinung: Ausgleichsbehälter sollte passen, aber es müssen keine fetten DH-Dämpfer passen, wenn es Nachteile hat, z. B. das Rahmendesign einfach schwerer wird.
> Wir bauen hier nichtmal ein Enduro. Da kann man über Dicke Dämpfer reden, hier kann man die Diskussion sicher sein lassen.



Bei den meisten Dämpfern geb ich dir recht - aber den Swinger würd ich jetzt nicht als DH Dämpfer bezeichnen 
150g leichter als zB der RS Vivid, deutlich schlanker und den gibts in 190mm. Er hat ne Bladder (scheinst du zu mögen), externe HS+LS Druckstufe und eine externe Volumeneinstellung für die Federkennlinie. Gerade letzteres macht ihn doch für das Projekt interessant?

Aber klar, wenn man entweder den Geldbeutel für nen DB Inline-Dämpfer hat oder auf externe Einstellungen verzichten kann, hast du recht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (13. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Ein Exzenter kann einen ziemlich kleinen Umlenkhebel ersetzen. Da käme ja nur die (dreieckige) Wippe in Frage - die ist aber immer noch relativ groß, das äußere Lager müsste da ja ganz außenrum und wäre deshalb schwer. Oder habe ich dich falsch verstanden?
> 
> Ich hatte schon an die Wippe gedacht. Ich ging aber davon aus, dass man das Ding noch kleiner machen kann, ohne dass sich die Kinematik verändert.


----------



## chorosisg (14. Juni 2014)

Die Nummer 3 ist mein Favorit, leichtes und übersichtlich System, damit kann man ein sehr kurzen Radstand realisieren.
Erinnert mich sehr an Ibis Ripley.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

StudiBiker schrieb:


> Bei den meisten Dämpfern geb ich dir recht - aber den Swinger würd ich jetzt nicht als DH Dämpfer bezeichnen
> 150g leichter als zB der RS Vivid, deutlich schlanker und den gibts in 190mm. Er hat ne Bladder (scheinst du zu mögen), externe HS+LS Druckstufe und eine externe Volumeneinstellung für die Federkennlinie. Gerade letzteres macht ihn doch für das Projekt interessant?
> 
> Aber klar, wenn man entweder den Geldbeutel für nen DB Inline-Dämpfer hat oder auf externe Einstellungen verzichten kann, hast du recht



Ich halte bei normalem Dämpferaufbau nichts von Bladdern. Bladder sind meines achtens sehr gut in Kombination mit Twin Tube Aufbau wie bei dem Öhlins TTX 22m oder CCDB Inline (beim neuen Worldcup DH-Dämpfer-Proto von Fox tippe ich auch sehr stark auf Twintube und Bladder). Bladder in "normal" aufgebauten Dämpfern (Manitou, DVO) macht meiner Ansicht nach nicht so viel Sinn, da der Bladder eine wesentlich größere Fläche aufweist als ein Trennkolben und daher sehr große Gas-Drücke benötigt, was nicht so prickelnd ist. Der große Vorteil von Twin Tube Dämpfern ist unter anderem, dass eh wesentlich geringere Drücke im System herrschen, daher kann man hier auch problemlos auf die Vorteile des Bladders setzen ohne sich Nachteile einzuhandeln.


----------



## BommelMaster (14. Juni 2014)

foreigner schrieb:


> Ich halte bei normalem Dämpferaufbau nichts von Bladdern. Bladder sind meines achtens sehr gut in Kombination mit Twin Tube Aufbau wie bei dem Öhlins TTX 22m oder CCDB Inline (beim neuen Worldcup DH-Dämpfer-Proto von Fox tippe ich auch sehr stark auf Twintube und Bladder). Bladder in "normal" aufgebauten Dämpfern (Manitou, DVO) macht meiner Ansicht nach nicht so viel Sinn, da der Bladder eine wesentlich größere Fläche aufweist als ein Trennkolben und daher sehr große Gas-Drücke benötigt, was nicht so prickelnd ist. Der große Vorteil von Twin Tube Dämpfern ist unter anderem, dass eh wesentlich geringere Drücke im System herrschen, daher kann man hier auch problemlos auf die Vorteile des Bladders setzen ohne sich Nachteile einzuhandeln.




also wenn ich in meinen Dämpfer 5 Bar reinmach, hat mein Dämpfer 5 bar innendruck, sowohl auf Öl als auf Luftseite.

dabei wärs mir egal ob ich nen bladder habe, oder einen Trennkolben, und dem Druck isses auch egal. Denn Herr Druck und Herr Gegendruck sind Kumpels und machen immer alles gemeinsam!


----------



## Bastelbirne (14. Juni 2014)

chorosisg schrieb:


> Die Nummer 3 ist mein Favorit, leichtes und übersichtlich System, damit kann man ein sehr kurzen Radstand realisieren.
> Erinnert mich sehr an Ibis Ripley.


Grad wollte ich vorschlagen, den Dämpfer am Oberrohr zu befestigen... sehr chick das Ibis, nicht nur optisch!


----------



## SofusCorn (14. Juni 2014)

chorosisg schrieb:


> Die Nummer 3 ist mein Favorit, leichtes und übersichtlich System, damit kann man ein sehr kurzen Radstand realisieren.
> Erinnert mich sehr an Ibis Ripley.



Nr. 3 ist ein Eingelenker. Das Ibis Ripley ist ein Viergelenker. Es hat nen DW-Link, der aber ziemlich gut versteckt ist durch Exzenter


----------



## chorosisg (14. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Nr. 3 ist ein Eingelenker. Das Ibis Ripley ist ein Viergelenker. Es hat nen DW-Link, der aber ziemlich gut versteckt ist durch Exzenter




Das ist mir bekannt das das Ripley zwei Exzenter hat, aber rein optisch ist es der Nr.3 sehr nahe. 


Georg Ch.


----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> also wenn ich in meinen Dämpfer 5 Bar reinmach, hat mein Dämpfer 5 bar innendruck, sowohl auf Öl als auf Luftseite.
> 
> dabei wärs mir egal ob ich nen bladder habe, oder einen Trennkolben, und dem Druck isses auch egal. Denn Herr Druck und Herr Gegendruck sind Kumpels und machen immer alles gemeinsam!



Und was genau willst du damit sagen? Das widerspricht in keinster Weise dem was ich geschrieben habe. Und klugscheißen kann ich auch: Was du schreibst stimmt bei den meisten Trennkolbendämpfern erst wenn der Dämpfer einfedert. Ausgefedert herrscht nur Druck auf der Gasseite da der Trennkolben einen Anschlag hat.


----------



## Speziazlizt (14. Juni 2014)

Ich bin gespannt was gleich rauskommt, unabhängig davon ob der Dämpfer 5 bar auf der einen Kammerseite oder/und auf der anderen hat


----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

noch eine Minute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

Und?


----------



## mikefize (14. Juni 2014)

Nur weil die Umfrage abgeschlossen ist, muss das Ergebnis ja nicht sofort bekanntgegeben werden - oder?


----------



## nuts (14. Juni 2014)

bin grad beim Abendessen. Bitte um einen kleinen Moment


----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

mach erstmal ganz ruhig. es eilt nicht.


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2014)

Super Nr. 5, die Mehrheit für einen Eingelenker...hab ich auch gestimmt 
Jetzt kommt wohl doch ne Stichwahl.

Edit: Verdammt ist ja der einfache Eingelenker geworden und net der Umgelenkte :O...was machst du auch immer so kleine Bilder ins Fotoalbum 

G.


----------



## nuts (14. Juni 2014)

Eins mal vorab: Ein paar Wähler(innen?) wollten ihre Favoriten ganz schön doll und haben uns deshalb insgesamt etwa 100 ungültige Stimmen beschert (ein Spezialist hat tatsächlich 21 Stimmen für eine Variante eingereicht). So. Nach dem Aussortieren ergibt sich folgendes Ergebnis:

_____
Fast 1000 Nutzer haben ihre Stimme abgegeben - genau 957 nicht doppelte Stimmen konnten wir verzeichnen. Das Ergebnis zeigt einen recht eindeutigen Gewinner: Variante 3, der einfache Eingelenker mit 37 %. Darauf folgt die Viergelenker Variation mit 22 %, darauf dicht beieinander der umgelenkte Eingelenker mit 16 % und der klassische Viergelenker mit 15 %. Die etwas unorthodoxeren Konzepte Mildsau und Shortlink kabbeln beide mit der 5 % Hürde (so wir eine hätten).





Welche Konzepte werden jetzt in die Stichwahl gehen? All jene, die mehr Stimmen haben, als jedes Konzept bei einer Gleichverteilung bekommen hätte, sprich jedes, das überdurchschnittlich abgeschnitten hat. Das sind in unserem Fall nur 2: Der einfache Eingelenker und die Viergelenker Variation. Das schöne daran: Bei der Stichwahl werden wir in jedem Fall eine absolute Mehrheit erhalten (den unwahrscheinlichen Fall 50 : 50 einmal ausgeschlossen).

___

Kommentar: Ich bin sehr gespannt, was jetzt passiert. Wenn sich Freunde von Viergelenkern jetzt für die Viergelenker Variation entscheiden, haben wir 22 + 15 + 5 = 42, die Eingelenker-Fraktion kommt auf 53 . Knapp, knapp - und dann spielen die VPP-Wähler Zünglein an der Waage


----------



## LB Jörg (14. Juni 2014)

Naja, der Eingelenker ansich hat ja schon über 50%. Eigentlich bräuchte es garkeine Stichwahl mehr  37 ist ja grob gesagt eh schon fast das Doppelte wie 22 

G.


----------



## ONE78 (14. Juni 2014)

Leider nicht die 5...

aber mit der 3 kann ich auch gut leben!


----------



## Piefke (14. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe mal auf die 2. Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Symion (14. Juni 2014)

Oha, da bin ich raus. Wird schwer oder Dämpfer fressen die 3.


----------



## Plumpssack (14. Juni 2014)

los, macht den leichten und aggressiven 130mm Eingelenker möglich


----------



## foreigner (14. Juni 2014)

war klar für 5. Schade. Aber mit 3 kann ich auch sehr gut leben. 
Wie schon mal gesagt: Man kann den Dämpfern mit entsprechenden Dämpferlagern auch von seitlichen Kräften komplett entlasten, dann hält er auch ewig.


----------



## Splash (14. Juni 2014)

Schade, damit hat es sich für mich erledigt ..


----------



## Symion (14. Juni 2014)

Schon jemand passende Kugelgelenklager gefunden? Leider führt das dann wieder zu sehr dünnen Schrauben.
Naja, anschauen werd ich mir das Ergebnis schon. Vielleicht wird ja das Gleitlager mit groooßer Hohlachse umgesetzt.


----------



## melle89 (14. Juni 2014)

Irgendwie unerwartet das Resultat. Von den ganzen diskussionen her dachte ich dass das ShortLink konzept besser ausfallen würde.
Nimmt mich Wunder was aus der Stichwahl herauskommt... Hoffe sehr auf nummer 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dakeyras (14. Juni 2014)

Hmm eigentlich hatte ich ja auf Nr 5 oder short link gehofft. 

Mit Nr 3 kann ich auch leben. 


Wie sieht es eigentlich bei eingelenkern bzgl Sinn und Unsinn von Gleitlagern aus? 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nduro (14. Juni 2014)

Bin echt mal gespannt. Ich habe für die 3 gestimmt.
Mal sehen was draus wird. Aber es kommt ja noch die Stichwahl.


----------



## soil (15. Juni 2014)

Eingelenker ohne Umlenkwippe: nix für mich. Das macht den Dämpfer kaputt. Der muss von seitlichen Bewegungen entkoppelt werden!


----------



## ONE78 (15. Juni 2014)

Hier steht doch bestimmt schon 5mal genau das gleiche. "Eingelenker machen dämpfer kaputt"...

und die Lösung für dieses Problem steht mind. Genauso oft hier: Kugelgelenkaugen! Dann kriegen die keine biegung ab und halten ewig.

lesen jungs!


----------



## Eisbein (15. Juni 2014)

ONE78 schrieb:


> Hier steht doch bestimmt schon 5mal genau das gleiche. "Eingelenker machen dämpfer kaputt"...
> 
> und die Lösung für dieses Problem steht mind. Genauso oft hier: Kugelgelenkaugen! Dann kriegen die keine biegung ab und halten ewig.
> 
> lesen jungs!


und darüber hinaus ist das ja auch nur ein Konzept und nicht die finale version. Da wird sich Stefan sicher was sinnvolles einfallen lassen.


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juni 2014)

Nun gibt es ja auch erstmal eine Stichwahl. Denke aber auch, dass die Ängste hier eher unbegründet sind. Dank den CAD Möglichkeiten kann man ja entsprechende Schwachstellen früh erkennen und entsprechend handeln.


----------



## kashamaruch (15. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Nochmal zur hochgepriesenen Nr. 4:
> Was mich neben der Optik (die schlicht meinen Geschmack nicht trifft) kritisch gegenüber der Nr.4 stimmt ist, dass die Konstruktion mit dem relativ flachen, langen Sitzstrebenverlauf und der eigenwilligen Dämpferanlenkung nicht gerade Steifigkeit verspricht und die  Bikes die ich mit so einer 90° Umlenkung kenne alle irgendwie mehr oder weniger Probleme mit der Umlenkung hatten (siehe Canyon Strive,  Cube).
> Finde das Horstlinkkonzept wird hier unnötig verkompliziert ohne funktionelle Vorteile zu bieten.



Das sehe ich allerdings genauso! Der Hinterbau wird dann steif, wenn die Abstände zwischen den Drehpunkten so kurz wie möglich sind. Bei dem Konzept der Nr. 4 wird die Sitzstrebe unnötig lang ausgeführt, was mehr Gewicht und eine geringere Steifigkeit bringt. Die besten Konstruktionen der Viergelenker sind halt nunmal die, wie sie schon seit langem von vielen Herstellern angeboten werden mit einfacher Wippe am Sitzrohr oder Oberrohr. Weshalb also ein einfaches und gut funktionierendes Konzept verkomplizieren, nur damit es interessanter wird?

Des Weiteren wurde auch bei den Entwürfen immer wieder darauf hingewiesen, dass beim Einbezug des Oberrohrs in das Hinterbaukonzept die Entwicklung unnötig teuer würde aufgrund der verschiedenen Rahmengrößen. Dieses Problem scheint nun bei Nr. 4 wieder vergessen zu sein? 
Stattdessen haben hier nun Leute wegen des Eingelenkers Angst um ihren Dämpfer, weil sie mal Probleme mit ihren Rahmen aus den 90er Jahren hatten. Der Dämpfer wird nicht direkt mit dem Hinterbau verbunden, sondern die Verlängerung fängt sowieso schon einiges von den seitlichen Kräften ab. Bei dem schon genannten Ibis Ripley scheint es ja auch gut zu funktionieren und ich verstehe nicht, weshalb ein Eingelenker mit großem Lager weniger steif sein soll als ein Hinterbau mit zwei Exzentern.

Wir haben hier die Gelegenheit, etwas wirklich Neues zu bauen und den Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung gibt es meines Wissens so noch nicht. Und es gibt sehr viele super funktionierende Eingelenker auf dem Markt, wie z.B. Scott Spark/Genius, Kona Prozess etc. Unser Entwurf ist nur einfacher aufgebaut und es werden auf unnötige Lager verzichtet. Die Progressionskurve des Hinterbaus und daher dessen Performance lässt sich sicher sehr ähnlich gestalten wie bei den genannten Bikes.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

Seitenkräfte, so ein Quatsch. So gehört das gemacht:


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Juni 2014)

Sieht aber schon krass aus!


----------



## BAM3000 (15. Juni 2014)

Hier eine Idee zu weiteren Vorgehen, vermischt mit meiner Meinung:

ich bin für den mehrfach abgestützten Eingelenker. Am Besten mit Hauptdrehpunkt möglichst weit vorne und oben > Raderhebungskurve. Vorteil der Hebelkonstruktion ist, dass eine Ideale Dämpferkennlinie erzeugt werden kann. Um die zu finden müssten man allerdings ein paar Prototypen baue und testen. Die Theorieen, was nun welchen Effekt hat gehen hier ja doch erheblich auseinander. Das wäre jedenfalls ein Garant für ein wirklich geniales Bike! Und auch einzigartig!
Einer der Prototypen könnten dann auch der hier gezeigte einfache Eingelenker mit Dämpferverlängerung sein. Wäre gut zum Vergleich. Um den Communitygedanken an dieser Stelle aufzugreifen, könnten auserwählte Tester aus unserem Forum dann die Prototypen gegeneinander Tetsten und Berichte schreiben sowie Diskussionen anstoßen. So würde das beste Konzept nach Funktion und Fahreindrücken der Community umgesetzt und nicht nach irgendwelche Skizzen. Denn wo sich alle einig sind: die Performance ist das wichtigste!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2014)

Du bist irgendwie leicht zu spät


----------



## SofusCorn (15. Juni 2014)

kashamaruch schrieb:


> Bei dem schon genannten Ibis Ripley scheint es ja auch gut zu funktionieren und ich verstehe nicht, weshalb ein Eingelenker mit großem Lager weniger steif sein soll als ein Hinterbau mit zwei Exzentern.
> 
> [...]Und es gibt sehr viele super funktionierende Eingelenker auf dem Markt, wie z.B. Scott Spark/Genius, Kona Prozess etc. Unser Entwurf ist nur einfacher aufgebaut und es werden auf unnötige Lager verzichtet. Die Progressionskurve des Hinterbaus und daher dessen Performance lässt sich sicher sehr ähnlich gestalten wie bei den genannten Bikes.



Ich weiß nicht, ob man so argumentieren darf. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sowas wie das Kona Process und Scott Spark steif und leicht bauen kann, weil es abgestützte Eingelenker sind. Nr. 3 ist aber keiner.... Man sollte als Vergleich wirklich nur reine klassische Eingelenker heranziehen.
Nr. 3 ist in meinen Augen die Konstruktion, die wohl am allerwenigsten steif sein wird von allen vorgeschlagenen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht wie gut man soetwas mit nem großen Lager kompensieren kann.


----------



## Hen_Ren (15. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde:

Wie stellt ihr Euch die Verlängerung beim Konzept des Eingelenkers vor? Es haben bei der Stimmabgabe für das Lastenheft, ca. *30% sehr wichtig* gestimmt, dass *Standard-Dämpfer *zu verwenden möglich sein sollte. Das ist das *Gegenteil von proprietären Dämpfern* ala Specialized...


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

Hen_Ren schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob das schon gefragt wurde:
> 
> Wie stellt ihr Euch die Verlängerung beim Konzept des Eingelenkers vor? Es haben bei der Stimmabgabe für das Lastenheft, ca. *30% sehr wichtig* gestimmt, dass *Standard-Dämpfer *zu verwenden möglich sein sollte. Das ist das *Gegenteil von proprietären Dämpfern* ala Specialized...



Das stimmt so nicht. In das Demo geht mit der selben Aufnahmen Fox, Bos, RockShox, Öhlins, CCDB. Ich vermute sogar das jeder Dämpfer passt. Muss man nur richtig machen.


----------



## Kharne (15. Juni 2014)

Speci baut die Dämpfer so weil sie es können, nicht weil es notwendig ist.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man so argumentieren darf. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sowas wie das Kona Process und Scott Spark steif und leicht bauen kann, weil es abgestützte Eingelenker sind. Nr. 3 ist aber keiner.... Man sollte als Vergleich wirklich nur reine klassische Eingelenker heranziehen.
> Nr. 3 ist in meinen Augen die Konstruktion, die wohl am allerwenigsten steif sein wird von allen vorgeschlagenen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht wie gut man soetwas mit nem großen Lager kompensieren kann.



Dass Nummer 3 am wenigsten Steif ist, glaube ich nicht. Das zeigen auch Messungen in den älteren Bike-Zeitschriften. Gleich schwere Eingelenker waren nie weniger steif als Viergelenker. Durch die ganze hebelei muss der Viergelenker schon sehr leicht konstruiert sein. Beim einfachen Eingelenker kann man das Gewicht zu einem gewissen Teil in fette Lagerung (wobei bei Gleitlagern ja trotzdem sehr leicht) und etwas mehr Material stecken.

Mal eine neue Variante. Könnte etwas hübscher sein, als die alte:


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

Kharne schrieb:


> Speci baut die Dämpfer so weil sie es können, nicht weil es notwendig ist.


Es sind keine Sonderdämfer im Demo! Bei Enduro und Co ist das anders.


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

Und so am Rande: Eine steife Carbonschwinge wäre doch nett ...


----------



## kashamaruch (15. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, ob man so argumentieren darf. Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass man sowas wie das Kona Process und Scott Spark steif und leicht bauen kann, weil es abgestützte Eingelenker sind. Nr. 3 ist aber keiner.... Man sollte als Vergleich wirklich nur reine klassische Eingelenker heranziehen.
> Nr. 3 ist in meinen Augen die Konstruktion, die wohl am allerwenigsten steif sein wird von allen vorgeschlagenen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht wie gut man soetwas mit nem großen Lager kompensieren kann.



Also bei vielen abgestützten Eingelenkern a la Scott sind sowohl die Kettenstreben als auch die Sitzstreben ziemlich dünn ausgeführt, wahrscheinlich auch um Gewicht zu sparen. Und zwischen dem Ausfallende und der Befestigung der Wippe am Rahmen sitzen ganze zwei Gelenke, wodurch meines Erachtens die Sitzstrebe eher als Dämpferanlenkung dient als dass sie viel Steifigkeit generieren würde. Bei einem richtigen Eingelenker dagegen kann man den Hinterbau und das Hauptlager bei gleichem Gewicht massiver auslegen, was eine höhere Steifigkeit zur Folge hat.

Meinen Vergleich vorhin hatte ich aber eher auf die Funktion bezogen und da dürfte es bei gleicher Progressionskurve des Hebelverhältnisses keinen Unterschied geben zwischen einem abgestützten und nichtabgestützten Eingelenker.

Und bezüglich Viergelenker und Steifigkeit: Hier sind sowohl die Sitz- als auch die Kettenstrebe durch ein Gelenk unterbrochen, was glaube ich auch nicht so vorteilhaft ist (die Steifigkeit betreffend).

und bzgl. des Dämpfers: schaut euch bitte nochmal die Anlenkung des Kona Process oder Ibis Ripley an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (15. Juni 2014)

Kann mir jemand nur einen technischen oder funktionellen Vorteil der Variante vier gegenüber einem klassischen Viergelenker sagen?

Ich befürchte eher, dass Teil wird schwerer, weniger steif und aufwändiger bzgl. Pflege bzw. Wartung.


----------



## Kadoffel (15. Juni 2014)

Vorerst: Hallo zusammen!

Ich verfolge von Beginn an die Hinterbaudiskussion mit großem Interesse, hatte nur leider sehr begrenzt Zeit mich mit der Theorie dahinter genauer auseinanderzusetzen. Hat von Euch jemand Tips, wie man sich gut einlesen kann? (Literatur, sonstige Publikationen)

Noch eine Frage zur Viergelenker-Variation: Ist das Konzept in der Funktion etwa vergleichbar mit Propain Tyee/Twoface, mit dem Unterschied, dass die Dämpferanordnung im Hauptrahmendreieck kürzere Kettenstreben zulässt? Oder liege ich da falsch?


----------



## foreigner (15. Juni 2014)

pfiff schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand nur einen technischen oder funktionellen Vorteil der Variante vier gegenüber einem klassischen Viergelenker sagen?
> 
> Ich befürchte eher, dass Teil wird schwerer, weniger steif und aufwändiger bzgl. Pflege bzw. Wartung.



Den Befürchtungen schließe ich mich komplett an. Die Sitzstrebe ist für einen Viergelenker ganz schön lang. Dass das superssteif wird, da habe ich auch Zweifel. Da bekommt man bei gleichem Gewicht mit dem Eingelnker sicherlich mehr hin (spekulation).
Theoretisch kann der Viergelenker etwas antriebsneutraler auf den unterschiedlichen vorderen Kettenblättern gemacht werden. Das ist aber marginal. Ich finde diesen Viergelenker da auch nicht den glücklichsten, da wäre mit Variante 1 meines achtens mehr drin gewesen.

Nachteile:
- mehr Lager
- dünnere Wandstärken um auf das gleiche Gewicht zu kommen nötig
- in vielen Rahmengrößen unvorteilhafte Konstruktion wegen festgelegtem Lagerpunkt am Oberrohr
- (private Meinung) recht verschrobene Optik

Also, der nicht abgestützte Eingelnker war in meiner Gunst immer auf Platz 2 (nach Variante 5, die halt ein persönlicher Liebling war), unter anderem da das Konzept Trailbike für mich eigentlich nach so einem System schreit, es einfach aufgebaut ist und eigentlich keine echten Nachteile hat. Fahren, dreckig in Keller stellen, wieder fahren, kein Problem ...


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Nr. 3 ist in meinen Augen die Konstruktion, die wohl am allerwenigsten steif sein wird von allen vorgeschlagenen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht wie gut man soetwas mit nem großen Lager kompensieren kann.


Was ist steifer, ein Gelenk oder kein Gelenk (mal so ganz plump gesagt)? In Realita ist es so, dass Horst-Link-Konstruktionen im Vergleich zu z.B. VPP od. Eingelenkern hinsichtlich Steifigkeit sicher keine Vorteile bieten, insbesondere m.E. nicht die hier gezeigte Version Nr. 4.

Am Anfang des Projektes hätte ich mir auch ein Horstlink-Bike gewünscht aber bei der Nr. 4 kann ich viele Vorteile eines klassischen 4-Gelenkers nicht erkennen (einfache Konstruktion, großes hinteres Rahmendreieck, gute Krafteinleitung, freies großes Rahmendreieck...).
Ich persönlich glaube mit diesen Sitzstreben und der 90° Umlenkung wird man bei der Konstruktion und etwaigen Nachbesserung an versch. Punkten noch Vergnügen haben ohne, dass aus der eigenwilligen Konstruktion dann ein Gewichts- oder Steifigkeitsvorteil erwächst.

@nuts ich fände es bei der Stichwahl sehr wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, dass bei Variante Nr.3 trotz Dämpferverlängerung alle Standartdämpfer verbaut werden können (intuititiv hatte ich das nämlich nur anhand der Bilder auch anders aufgefasst).


----------



## SofusCorn (15. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Was ist steifer, ein Gelenk oder kein Gelenk (mal so ganz plump gesagt)? In Realita ist es so, dass Horst-Link-Konstruktionen im Vergleich zu z.B. VPP od. Eingelenkern hinsichtlich Steifigkeit sicher keine Vorteile bieten, insbesondere m.E. nicht die hier gezeigte Version Nr. 4.



Ich hätte das mit der Steifigkeit jetzt mehr daran fest gemacht, dass der Hinterbau beim klassischen Eingelenker nur über ein Gelenk mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist (Dämpfer als Verbindung zählt nicht). Andere Aufbauten haben hingegen immer 2 Gelenke als Verbindung, welche den Hinterbau gegen seitlichen Kräfte die am Rad-Boden-Kontaktpunkt auftreten besser stabilisieren können.


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2014)

Ecksofa schrieb:


> Ich hätte das mit der Steifigkeit jetzt mehr daran fest gemacht, dass der Hinterbau beim klassischen Eingelenker nur über ein Gelenk mit dem Hauptrahmen verbunden ist (Dämpfer als Verbindung zählt nicht). Andere Aufbauten haben hingegen immer 2 Gelenke als Verbindung, welche den Hinterbau gegen seitlichen Kräfte die am Rad-Boden-Kontaktpunkt auftreten besser stabilisieren können.


Deshalb hätte ich Nr. 5 eigentlich auch besser gefunden  aber insbesondere ein klassischer 4-Gelenker hat da hinsichtlich der Steifigkeit per se keinen besonderen Vorteil zum Eingelenker, da der Horst-Link in der Kettenstrebe die Steifigkeit im hinteren Rahmendreieck leiden lässt.

Soll jetzt natürlich nicht heißen es gäbe keine leichten/steifen Horstlink-Bikes, aber genau die hier vorgestellte Version des 4-Gelenkers kann das meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach sicher nicht besser als ein Eingelenker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nuts (15. Juni 2014)

Uh, da schaut man Sonntag mal nicht rein und schon geht's ab!

Also, die Dämpferverlängerung soll so gebaut werden, dass da jeder Dämpfer mit kompatibel ist. Guter Punkt, das hätten wir dazu schreiben sollen, und schreibe ich bei der Stichwahl dazu!

Wie das geht? Sieht man u. A. bei Bergamont oder Pivot. Specialized macht das wohl nur aus Gründen der Optik. Mir hat kürzlich jemand erzählt, dass bald Dämpfer auch mit axialer Aufnahme kommen sollen, aber wir wollen auch mit älteren Dämpfern und einfach jedem Dämpfer kompatibel sein.

So, nur noch etwas schöner:


----------



## Piefke (15. Juni 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> aber insbesondere ein klassischer 4-Gelenker hat da per se keinen besonderen Vorteil zum Eingelenker,


Doch!
Kein Bremsstempeln!


----------



## melle89 (15. Juni 2014)

nuts schrieb:


> Uh, da schaut man Sonntag mal nicht rein und schon geht's ab!
> 
> Also, die Dämpferverlängerung soll so gebaut werden, dass da jeder Dämpfer mit kompatibel ist. Guter Punkt, das hätten wir dazu schreiben sollen, und schreibe ich bei der Stichwahl dazu!
> 
> ...



Das funktioniert aber nicht mit kugelgelenklagerung...


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (15. Juni 2014)

melle89 schrieb:


> Das funktioniert aber nicht mit kugelgelenklagerung...


Weil? Wenn der Dämpfer sich an dem Gelenk wie üblich auf einem Gleitlager drehen kann und am anderen Ende ein Kugelgelenk sitzt sollte es auch möglich sein ihn Seitenkraftfrei zu halten. Oder steh ich da grad auf dem Schlauch.
Es müsste auch möglich sein ihn senkrecht in so einer Verlängerung zu verschrauben denke ich.


----------



## veraono (15. Juni 2014)

Piefke schrieb:


> Doch!
> Kein Bremsstempeln!


Äußerung bezog sich explizit auf die Steifigkeit, habs nochmal etwas deutlicher ergänzt.


----------



## melle89 (15. Juni 2014)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Weil? Wenn der Dämpfer sich an dem Gelenk wie üblich auf einem Gleitlager drehen kann und am anderen Ende ein Kugelgelenk sitzt sollte es auch möglich sein ihn Seitenkraftfrei zu halten. Oder steh ich da grad auf dem Schlauch.
> Es müsste auch möglich sein ihn senkrecht in so einer Verlängerung zu verschrauben denke ich.


Ok, ja so würde es gehen...
Man kann einfach kein Kugelgelenk auf  der Seite der Dämpferverlängerung haben...


----------

